# Warre from package 04/25 have questions



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

When I tried supering on my Warre I got a big comb pyramid on top of the top bars. I used frames in my Warre, so I'd move a couple of frames down when I nadired and they got the idea and moved down and drew out the new bottom box fast. I had brood in all four boxes, so just make sure that it has all hatched out in the fifth box before you try and harvest it. If you wanted to try supering and you have frames then you can try checker boarding a couple of the honey frames up and they'll probably draw it fine as a super. 

To treat with OA you'll need to have a shim that can accept your wand. I could not make it work with the traditional bottom board. Your bottom board may vary. Be aware that in a Warre a brood chamber eventually becomes a super, thus treated comb becomes honey comb. OA doesn't leave long term residue. In my Langstroth hives I pull the supers off and set them aside while OAV treating. Your honey will be fine, but my understanding is that OA is not labeled for use on "marketable honey." https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?333784-Oxalic-Acid-and-Honey-Supers This may be a factor for you to consider in deciding whether to nadir or super.

This is yet another consideration for using a modified Warre with frames as you can arrange honey and uncapped nectar frames into boxes to be set aside while OA treatment is performed.


----------



## marksmith (May 4, 2010)

Fourth box all but drawn, they are hanging off three bars on the fifth box. Sticky board under my new screened bottom shows 4 mites in 24 hours. Trying to figure if MAQS would be a better treatment option. One strip for seven days followed by another for 7 days. 

It was 9 days to draw this box. I am tearing apart tomorrow to see if there are swarm cells, and hopefully see if they have the brood moved out of the top box. I’m thinking I am going to need the space. 

Other thing I’ve noticed is these bees seem very small bodied than what I’m used to. Almost the size of what we called sweat bees.


----------

